# Gas Pedal Dead Spot



## lbmaestro (Sep 23, 2004)

I own a 2004 Max SE. (auto xmission). I find that there is a slight DEAD SPOT during slow accelleration, usually before the engine revs to over 2000 rpm's. I took the car to the dealer twice and was told that was characteristic of the electronic throttle body. It is really annoying during stop and go heavy traffic because it will lurch or surge after it makes it over 2000 rpm's. 
Has anyone else had this issue? Can it be adjusted? Do I live with it?

Thanks for any response in advance.

LB


----------



## jetsam (Feb 7, 2004)

lbmaestro said:


> I own a 2004 Max SE. (auto xmission). I find that there is a slight DEAD SPOT during slow accelleration, usually before the engine revs to over 2000 rpm's. I took the car to the dealer twice and was told that was characteristic of the electronic throttle body. It is really annoying during stop and go heavy traffic because it will lurch or surge after it makes it over 2000 rpm's.
> Has anyone else had this issue? Can it be adjusted? Do I live with it?
> 
> Thanks for any response in advance.
> ...


How can you live with the DEAD PLATEAU from idle to torque converter lockup, yet find this annoying?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

lbmaestro said:


> I own a 2004 Max SE. (auto xmission). I find that there is a slight DEAD SPOT during slow accelleration, usually before the engine revs to over 2000 rpm's. I took the car to the dealer twice and was told that was characteristic of the electronic throttle body. It is really annoying during stop and go heavy traffic because it will lurch or surge after it makes it over 2000 rpm's.
> Has anyone else had this issue? Can it be adjusted? Do I live with it?
> 
> Thanks for any response in advance.
> ...


Take your car to the dealer and ask to drive a new 2004 Max like yours with a dealer representative in the car. I'll wager that the new one won't have the problem. Then go for a ride in yours with the same rep to demonstrate the problem, and then ask them to fix yours under warrantee. If they won't do it, ask the service manager to write that what your car is doing is normal behavior on dealer stationary so you can complain to Nissan. (If they won't write the letter, ask why.) Then ask them to tell you when the factory representative visits the dealer so you can plead your case with him. [During all this be calm and reasonable.]

Lew


----------

